# Looking for good sub $100 in ear headphones?



## Heavy_MG (May 4, 2012)

All I have ever bought were cheap $20-30 headphones,I finally want a decent pair.
I don't know much about in ear/earbuds but have heard a lot of good things about the Klipsch S4,but also recently seen the new Sony XBA1's. Which of the two would be better? If you can't recommend either please give me suggestions. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## M.Beier (May 5, 2012)

Well, I can recommend S4... For in-ear they are great.


----------



## Heavy_MG (May 7, 2012)

M.Beier said:


> Well, I can recommend S4... For in-ear they are great.



I decided to grab the S4's,they are the best in ear headphones I've ever listened to,but the downside is the small double flange or the medium ear silicone tips don't fit my ears,and the large size doesn't seem to fit quite right either.


----------



## waterbeds (Jun 18, 2012)

my S4's got a flying lesson on the freeway the other day and i hastily replaced them with Altec Lansing Muzx Ultra earbuds....and i can't complain -first post FTW


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 19, 2012)

I recommend a pair of Shure SE215, comparable sound to the Head Direct RE0 but far better build and comfort due to the over ear cable design.

If the S4 doesn't fit well, return it IMO. Not as nice as other hyped it to be.


----------

